# Who's going to win Daytona?



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Any Nascar Fans out there? Who do you think is going to win Daytona, I'm thinking Elliot Sadler! :beer:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Kenseth all the way.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Elliot?? Would be nice to see but,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

The number 8 looked pretty poor all week but I think they will show up with a race car, but I sure hope that the 99 leads them all across the finish line. :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The 8, 24, 17, 6, 26, 2 are all going to be good.........We have a fantasy league going,,interested??


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

8 no doubt I think that it WILL happen this year


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

BUDWEISER CHEVROLET ALL THE WAY


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I picked the 24, oh well, it's a crap shoot anyway!

What did you guys think about the 20 running into everyone yesterday? I think they should have sat him a lap for hitting Kenseth. :******:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I picked the 24, oh well, it's a crap shoot anyway!
> 
> What did you guys think about the 20 running into everyone yesterday? I think they should have sat him a lap for hitting Kenseth. :ticked:


I agree he was a butt head, McMurray wasn't much better.


----------

